# Gjogsul - military North Korean martial art



## garik (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello everybody i'm new here (i hope is the right section...). I'm a martial artist with a passion for military martial art. I would like to ask if someone know something about "Gjogsul" the close combat system of the People's Army of the People's Democratic Republic of Korea (PDRK). 

Through this narrow collaboration of the East European former communist countries with the Korean People's Republic, it was possible in around 1980 for the Korean Gjogsul masters to introduce their close combat system in some East European armies. There was secured knowledge on a special unit in the paratrooper and special units of the military forces of the former NVA of GDR.

I found a book wrote by an ex captain/ paratrooper of GDR and i'm practising it. here the book:

https://www.amazon.it/Gjogsul-Militärischer-Nahkampf-Frank-Pelny-ebook/dp/B00BC7AFN2

If you are interested take a look to my channel playlist Gjogsul where i charge videos etc:





blab gust

Garik


----------



## garik (Feb 17, 2019)

from the website Start | SaCO-Defense


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 17, 2019)

garik said:


> Hello everybody i'm new here (i hope is the right section...). I'm a martial artist with a passion for military martial art. I would like to ask if someone know something about "Gjogsul" the close combat system of the People's Army of the People's Democratic Republic of Korea (PDRK).
> 
> Through this narrow collaboration of the East European former communist countries with the Korean People's Republic, it was possible in around 1980 for the Korean Gjogsul masters to introduce their close combat system in some East European armies. There was secured knowledge on a special unit in the paratrooper and special units of the military forces of the former NVA of GDR.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site! Theres a "meet and greet" section, where you can introduce yourself and your MA history.


----------

